# The PMBOK® Guide–Fifth Edition DRAFT STANDARD



## ahmed_2006 (2 مارس 2012)

The PMBOK® Guide–Fifth Edition DRAFT STANDARD







اعتمد معهد الـ PMI النسخ الجديدة لكتب Pmbok 5th ed.، Program maanagement, &portfolio management لغرض المراجعة الفنية


----------



## ahmed_2006 (3 مارس 2012)

بعض الفروق الرئيسية، تمت اضافة فصل جديد و هو ادارة أصحاب المصلحةStake holder management (Chapter 13)z



هذا الفصل يحتوي على أربع عمليات،



ليصبح اجمالي العمليات في الكتاب الجديد، هو 47 عملية بدلاً من42 

و يكون عدد المساحات المعرفية(knowledge areas) هو 10 بدلا من 9


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (4 مارس 2012)

الأخ الكريم
هل هناك موعد رسمى لطرح الأصدار الخامس وما هو اخر موعد للأمتحان على الأصدار الرابع وشكرا


----------



## fkr1972 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ريت يا أخ أحمد تجاوب على سؤالى الأخ
ronaldo_sd73
نحن أخدنا الدورة على النسخة الرابعة وسجلنا بس ما امتحنا
وخايفين القطر يفوتنا


----------



## عمادعبداللة (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*Exam*​*Planned Date to sit for Examination*​*Study recommendation*​PMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
Prior to 31 July 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fourth Edition
PMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
After 31 July 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fifth Edition
CAPM[SUP]®[/SUP]
Prior to 1 July 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fourth Edition
CAPM[SUP]®[/SUP]
After 1 July 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fifth Edition
PMI-SP[SUP]®[/SUP]
Prior to 31 August 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fourth Edition
PMI-SP[SUP]®[/SUP]
After 31 August 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fifth Edition
PMI-RMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
Prior to 31 August 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fourth Edition
PMI-RMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
After 31 August 2013
_PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fifth Edition
PgMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
Prior to 31 July 2013
_The Standard for Program Management_—Second Edition; _PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fifth Edition
PgMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
After 31 July 2013
_The Standard for Program Management_—Third Edition; _PMBOK[SUP]®[/SUP] Guide_—Fifth Edition


----------



## عمادعبداللة (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Updated Exam Schedule▲

*Credential*​*Examination Updated*​PMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
31 July 2013
CAPM[SUP]®[/SUP]
1 July 2013 
PMI-SP[SUP]®[/SUP]
31 August 2013
PMI-RMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
31 August 2013
PgMP[SUP]®[/SUP]
31 July 2013

هذا الجدول من موقع pmi والاصدارات الحديثة متاحة لاعضاء pmi ابتداء من 27 ديسمبر 2012


----------



## funfon81 (2 يناير 2013)

*الرجاء تزويدنا بمكان وجود جدول الإمتحان على موقع ال pmi.org حيث بحثت مرارا عنه ولم أجده. وشكرا*



عمادعبداللة قال:


> updated exam schedule▲
> 
> *credential*​*examination updated*​pmp[sup]®[/sup]31 july 2013capm[sup]®[/sup]1 july 2013 pmi-sp[sup]®[/sup]31 august 2013pmi-rmp[sup]®[/sup]31 august 2013pgmp[sup]®[/sup]31 july 2013
> هذا الجدول من موقع pmi والاصدارات الحديثة متاحة لاعضاء pmi ابتداء من 27 ديسمبر 2012



الرجاء تزويدنا بمكان وجود جدول الإمتحان على موقع ال pmi.org حيث بحثت مرارا عنه ولم أجده. وشكرا


----------



## عمادعبداللة (2 يناير 2013)

1- ادخل على موقع pmi
2-ادخل على نافذة 
pmbok guide and standards
3- اضغط على Purchase titles (including exclusive bundle packages), learn about exam date changes and read our FAQ.
4-اضغط اسفل الصفحة علىUpdated Exam Schedule


----------



## ahmed_2006 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لكي تحدد موعد ومكان الامتحان بنفسك ، من على موقع prometric.com


----------



## توشكى2013 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

نأمل فى الاطلاع على نسخة من الاصدار الخامس


----------

